# Steaming & Frying Seafood



## Bupo107 (Feb 2, 2005)

I'd like to compile some ideas on what types of seafood people like to steam and fry.  Being located in the south, we mostly steam oysters, shrimp, crabs, we also do a frogmore or beaufort stew (which is a combo of shrimp, sausage and corn - sometimes potatoes).

We mainly fry oysters, shrimp and freshwater fish.

I know in the Northeast the steaming preference is clams and lobsters - frying, other than crab cakes, softshell crab - I'm not sure what the regional preferences are for frying seafood.

I'm interested in hearing from a regional and international perspective what people favor for both steaming and frying.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2005)

Midwest (where I'm from) - 
fish boils, using freshwater fish, corn, and potatoes.
catfish - cornmeal battered and fried
lake perch - battered and fried

Mid-Atlantic (where I live) - 
crab boils, just the crabs and some Old Bay seasoning
crab cakes - fried

I'll eat shrimp any way you want to fix them.  I don't think fried salmon would be very good.


----------



## Raine (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Bumpo, you a bbq'r?


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes - I am.  Can't be a true southerner if you're not right?

Have a preference to the pork.

Yourself?


----------



## choclatechef (Feb 2, 2005)

My family adores fried foods.

We fry: chicken, fish, green tomatoes, morel mushrooms, chitterlings, crawfish, cornmeal mush, potatoes, steak, ham steaks, and whatever!


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 2, 2005)

What do you batter your crawfish with?  Anything special?


----------



## choclatechef (Feb 2, 2005)

No batter.  We use cornmeal mixed with flour.


----------



## Raine (Feb 2, 2005)

Bupo, check out our web site

www.ebsbbq.com


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 2, 2005)

I've been to your site quite a few times.  There aren't enough good websites featuring NC BBQers in my humble opinion.

In fact - I have "Welcome to our Barbecue everybody" stuck in my head from the first time I visited it...   

I like your fleet.  You should check out the cookers we have on our site as well.

Do you enter many competitions?  I bet it's somewhere on your site - I just haven't dug deep enough yet.


----------



## luvs (Feb 3, 2005)

from PA-
i steam crab, boil or steam lobster. with fish like tilapia, cod, whiting, flounder, etc., i cook by frying in a little splash of olive oil and dredged in an Old Bay/salt/pepper/garlic powder/flour coating or by broiling. fatty fishes like tuna steaks and salmon are usually something i broil. i'm not into grilling food, seeing as to how i don't own one and my Dad's grill is huge (that macho guy-thing :roll: ) and it just plain overwhelms me.
i slurp my oysters down raw and in my eyes there just isn't any other way. clams are good steamed or raw. and then there's delicious sushi.
i very rarely fry anything; it makes the house reek of grease for the next 2 days and splashes grease from here to next week, so except for the occassional pc. of fish or fishcakes, i stick with neater, more aromatic cooking methods.


----------



## Raine (Feb 3, 2005)

We normally compete in 6-8 contest a year and judge another 4-6 contest a year.


----------

